# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met intramurale voorzieningen psychiatrie in Nederland >  Ervaringen met Reinier van Arkel groep ('s-Hertogenbosch)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
Reinier van Arkel groep 
Bethaniëstraat 2
's-Hertogenbosch

Bezoek de website van Reinier van Arkel groep


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Reinier van Arkel groep ('s-Hertogenbosch).*

----------


## Beyond_Illusion

Mijn vriend is voor 2,5 opgenomen geweest in de PAAZ (jeroen Bosch ziekenhuis) met de diagnose PTSS, Paniekstoornis en een mogelijkheid van Autisme. 

Al in de eerste weken van zijn opname was duidelijk dat hij aan de slag zou moeten met dmv cognitieve gedragstherapie. Hij zou daar ook meteen voor worden aangemeld zodat de opname en deze behandeling goed in elkaar over zouden lopen. 

Wij waren daar uiteraard heel erg blij mee. 

2 weken voor zijn ontslag hebben mijn vriend en ik een gezamelijk gesprek gehad met de sociaal psychiatrisch verpleegkundige. Dat zou de vrouw zijn die de behandeling in de gaten zou gaan houden en waar mijn vriend ook wekelijks een gesprek mee zou hebben.

Tijdens dit gesprek is duidelijk geworden dat hij nog niet was aangemeld voor cognitieve gedragstherapie! En dat de enige gedragstherapeut van de afdeling op vakantie was t/m 8 augustus. we hadden dit gesprek halverwege juli. Dus er moest eerst worden overlegd of hij wel aangemeld kon worden voor cognitieve gedragstherapie en dan zou hij pas worden aangemeld! Dus nu zit hij ondertussen thuis, zonder therapie. Hij is er ondertussen wel voor aangemeld, maar ze weten niet wanneer dit zal beginnen. 

Afgelopen maandag heeft hij weer een gesprek met de spv-er. Hij zat in een zeer heftige paniekaanval en was zijn medicijnen vergeten. Ze hebben hem geen medicijnen gegeven om de paniekaanval onder controle te krijgen. Maar hem gewoon door Den Bosch naar de trein laten lopen. Waar toevallig 15.000 mensen het olympische feestje aan het vieren waren! Je hoeft niet lang gestuurd te hebben om te snappen dat dit geen goed idee is. Met een rampzalige middag en avond als gevolg. 

Het enige positieve dat ik op dit moment merk is dat hij is aangemeld voor een wekelijkse Running Therapie. Dat begint vanmiddag, ik ben benieuwd hoe dat verloopt.

----------

